# Audi Driver International, 10th October 2009 SATURDAY ONLY!!



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Audi Driver International is held again at Castle Combe Circuit this year and it has grown to become the biggest event for Audi owners and enthusiasts exclusively that is held in the UK.

Last year we enjoyed glorious weather all day and a there was a huge turnout from various clubs, track-day entrants, traders, special visitors and spectators.
We had some 14 TTs at the club stand and we want to improve on the number this year 

There will be the normal Concours d'Élegance for the hardened enthusiasts, while "normal" visitors can enjoy the display cars and classic Audis.

In the evening there will be a champagne reception at Swindon Audi followed by a Gala Dinner at the Lydiard Field Hilton Hotel, Swindon, where the prize giving of the annual Audi Driver Awards will take place.

So put this date into your diary as we want to make this our biggest attendance at the ADI yet, filling a table of 10 with TT/TTOC members 

Tickets are available from autometrix
http://www.autometrix.co.uk/audidriverint08/

If you book your hotel early, there are still good deals to be had
http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/hotels/inde ... cn=SWIHNHN

Hope to see you there 

*And so far we have:*

*Audi Driver International Show (daytime):*

Nem = Nick and Julie
wallsendmag = Andrew and Val
A3DFU = Dani
John-H = John
conlechi = Mark
jammyd = Paul
VicTT = Brian
gadgetboy38 = Charles
VSPURS = Steve
redscouse = Paul
audashi
G12MO X = Sam
ttjay = Jay
caney = Steve
gloveywoo
bigsyd = Syd&Linda
DeeBee
briTTan = Brian
ChadTT = Phil
ybuzko
SimonQS = Simon
ttvic = Vic
jayTTrap = Jay
TT Kate = Kate
Rhod_TT = Rhod
Hark = Matt
Gul TT = Derek
Bikerz = Sheldon
LEGO = Simon 
CamV6 = Cam
Super Josh = Josh 
bushybeaver = Chris 
matt9238
tonyabacus
Sav
Dash
keith
ttrev21 = Trevor
kite = George
audimad
TT_RS = Stu

*Audi Driver Awards - Gala Dinner(evening):*

Nem = Nick and Julie
wallsendmag = Andrew and Val
A3DFU = Dani
John-H = John
conlechi = Mark
jammyd = Paul ?
ttvic = Vic


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are going to this one for the first time  hotel booked already


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good show Andrew [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm booked into the Hilton as well for Friday and Saturday


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I booked before both of you did :wink:

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

so is that a table for six already ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> so is that a table for six already ?


I think so... 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > so is that a table for six already ?
> ...


Yes, it is 

Perhaps we can even fill two tables :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Do we need to book dinner?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Do we need to book dinner?


Judging by Saturday's effort , yes


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

only ask as you can get dinner bed and breakfast for 83 quid or bed and breakfast for 63!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

count me in guys 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> only ask as you can get dinner bed and breakfast for 83 quid or bed and breakfast for 63!!!


You only need dinner on the first night , if you book two night you could(we did) get dinner on the first night for 50p


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > only ask as you can get dinner bed and breakfast for 83 quid or bed and breakfast for 63!!!
> ...


I will only stay on the Saturday night, don't think I would get away with 2 nights


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a table for 8 already?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Sounds like a table for 8 already?


Still not got an answer to my question :roll: should I just book Bed and Breakfast 

Don't want to get it wrong... again!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


You pay £35 to Audi Driver for the awards evening and meal separatly. So you just need bed and breakfast for the saturday night.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nem said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

the answer


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> the answer


Cool. I've already added your name to the definites on the first page


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hold on not booked it yet, but would be rude not too


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'll be at Castle Combe but I won't be attending the award presentations in the evening.

Brian


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ill be there in the morning

Charles


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Hold on not booked it yet, but would be rude not too


Get booking then while there are still good deals to be had 



VicTT said:


> I'll be at Castle Combe but I won't be attending the award presentations in the evening.
> 
> Brian


Will see you on 10th October, Brian 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be going!!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> I'll be going!!


Tracking it ?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be going!!
> ...


Probably!!!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Cool would love it if you could take me for a spin, 8) I have driven Sam's so would be interesting to see/feel the difference


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> I'll be going!!


Will you be staying for the awards dinner, Steve?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be going!!
> ...


That will depend who comes with me!

I'm not going to know until closer to the time.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be going to this. Steve are going to travel down on the Saturday and just stay the one night and attend the show on the Sunday? If so we will get a West Mids cruise going.

I need to book the hotel myself yet.

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thought the show was only on the Saturday ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> I will be going to this. Steve are going to travel down on the Saturday and just stay the one night and attend the show on the Sunday? If so we will get a West Mids cruise going.
> 
> I need to book the hotel myself yet.
> 
> Paul


Paul,
Casle Combe show and track event is during Saturday day time (9am till 5pm).

The champagne reception at Swindon Hilton is normally at 19:00pm on the Saturday with the award dinner starting at 20:00pm on the same day (Saturday)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry getting confused with another show 

Paul


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I will be going to this. Steve are going to travel down on the Saturday and just stay the one night and attend the show on the Sunday? If so we will get a West Mids cruise going.
> ...


Paul,

We'll sort a cruise down and back on the Sat!

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> Sorry getting confused with another show
> 
> Paul


It's your age :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audashi (Nov 27, 2007)

Good event this one, count me in for the day.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audashi said:


> Good event this one, count me in for the day.


Great audashi


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Sam! You're on the day time list 

Don't break your motor though :roll:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Saturday For me Please

Ta


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttjay said:


> Saturday For me Please
> 
> Ta


Hi Jay,

I've added you for Saturday day time. Are you going to stay for the awards dinner as well?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

stick me down for this also,thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

caney said:


> stick me down for this also,thanks


I'm sure you'll want to join us for the evening do, Steve? 

Looks like we'll need parking for around 20 TTs or so 8) 
I better contact Sally at audi driver soon!


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Dani - Please put me down for this year again. I'll be there for the daytime show.

Thanks


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

and us for the saturday 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> and us for the saturday 8)


Why do people think there is more than one day ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Done for both of you 

If you'll remind me of your names I shall add those as well :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > and us for the saturday 8)
> ...


I think what peeps mean is Saturday day time but not the awards dinner and stay to Sunday


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


thats the one... i am just looking to book a room for the friday night  saves a long drive in the morning...is this a good hotel ? are you staying on friday night danny ? linda was asking


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Hilton in Swidon looks canny


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There are a few staying on the Friday night, myself and Julie included.

The Swindon Hilton isn't perhaps the newest Hilton in the country, but it's not bad at all still.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope the meals are served quicker than your average Holiday Inn


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hope the meals are served quicker than your average Holiday Inn


Last year on the Friday evening there was a carvery / buffet on which was fabulous. Stunning food!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Done for both of you
> 
> If you'll remind me of your names I shall add those as well :wink:


bigsyd = syd & linda

room booked, Friday 9th, should get there around 8pm....ish :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Done for both of you
> ...


No convoy  I will see you Saturday morning


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


The Swindon Hilton is a very good Hotel, yes. And if you book soon you'll get a free dinner on the first night ,,,, you notice that I'm trying to convince you to join us for the Awrads Dinner on Saturday Night! It is actually really good on Saturday night. Years ago I met the Stig during one of those awards dinners 8)

And, yes, I am staying friday and saturday night


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Enjoyed it last year, please include me for the Saturday.

Thanks
TTFN


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

DeeBee said:


> Enjoyed it last year, please include me for the Saturday.
> 
> Thanks
> TTFN


Nice one David 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DeeBee said:


> Enjoyed it last year, please include me for the Saturday.
> 
> Thanks
> TTFN


Will you stay for the award dinner?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Dani,

Please put me on the list for Sunday only. (95% possible at the moment).

Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

CHADTT said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Please put me on the list for Sunday only. (95% possible at the moment).
> 
> Thanks



The event itself is on the SATURDAY with the dinner/awards do on Sat evening.

Dani,

Q1: For those going just on the Saturday and not booking a track session, do we just pay on the gate? I think that's how it worked last year.

Q2: Who is sending out the passes for access to the club stand parking areas?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

brittan said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani,
> ...


Hi Brian,
yep , pay on the gate is fine , if your tempted to go on the track you can pay on the day 

I'm dealing with the event etc with the ADI people , passes , i will have them and send them out to those attending , i will need addresses etc .

Mark


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Dani unable to stay for the evening bash 

Mark, are we arranging a meet and cruise up, as last year :?:

David

TTFN


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

DeeBee said:


> Hi Dani unable to stay for the evening bash
> 
> Mark, are we arranging a meet and cruise up, as last year :?:
> 
> ...


 Yep David  , as long as i get the stand passes from Autometrix in time to post them out to everyone or i will have to be there early to meet people on the gate

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Hi Brian,
> yep , pay on the gate is fine , if your tempted to go on the track you can pay on the day
> 
> I'm dealing with the event etc with the ADI people , passes , i will have them and send them out to those attending , i will need addresses etc .
> ...


Thanks Mark. No track for me this year; I'll be waiting for the TTOC track day.

Let us know when you want the addresses.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

brittan said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Brian,
> ...


Will do 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark, ill be up for a cruise to this but if you have to be on the gate i will try and organise one 
cheers
jay


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Good for you ttjay [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

David
TTFN


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry been away from the computer but I can see that all your questions have already been answered by Mark.
Thanks, Mark 

As for cruise: I'll be going down on Friday around mid-day to avoid traffic jams. So if anyone wants to meet up?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Sorry been away from the computer but I can see that all your questions have already been answered by Mark.
> Thanks, Mark
> 
> As for cruise: I'll be going down on Friday around mid-day to avoid traffic jams. So if anyone wants to meet up?


We'll be heading North on Friday as well.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry been away from the computer but I can see that all your questions have already been answered by Mark.
> ...


North? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes North


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hm, you are coming from the Audi forum in London :roll: 
[scratches head]


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

The event itself is on the SATURDAY with the dinner/awards do on Sat evening.

Quite correct!  
In that case please can you put me down for the Saturday Daytime only with a stand pass.

Thanks


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dani,

Can you please put me down for the show on the Saturday, and then the awards evening also please. This is only provisional but i will be able to confirm in the next few days, and if i can attend i will book the hotel 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

everything is fully booked but can i still show up? just for the day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> The event itself is on the SATURDAY with the dinner/awards do on Sat evening.
> 
> Quite correct!
> In that case please can you put me down for the Saturday Daytime only with a stand pass.
> ...


All done, Phil 



Redscouse said:


> Dani,
> 
> Can you please put me down for the show on the Saturday, and then the awards evening also please. This is only provisional but i will be able to confirm in the next few days, and if i can attend i will book the hotel
> 
> ...


Sorted Paul 8)



ybuzko said:


> everything is fully booked but can i still show up? just for the day


What's fully booked? If you are talking hotels: there's a good number in/around/near Swindon for similar prices 

And of course you can make a show on Saturday!!

*ALL:
as Mark = conlechi is sorting our stand passes, will you please send Mark a PM with your name and postal address for him to post the passes to you. *


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep as Dani said,
please pm me your address so i can post the club stand passes out to you as soon as they arrive with me

note , you still have to pay to get in  and in previous years the passes go out quite late from Autometrix so as soon as i have them i will let you know and get them out to you the same day

Mark


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

You have PM


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

You have a PM from me too


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Pm's recieved and replied to 

Mark


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

How do you get tickets for the evening award dinner, I have tried emailing the crowd running the event but they have failed to reply to my email.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttvic said:


> How do you get tickets for the evening award dinner, I have tried emailing the crowd running the event but they have failed to reply to my email.


Vic,

if you are also coming for the dinner it might be best if Mark does a block booking for all of us. That way we'll be elegible for the 10 or more diners discount


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttvic said:


> How do you get tickets for the evening award dinner, I have tried emailing the crowd running the event but they have failed to reply to my email.


PM sent 

Mark


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Booked room at the Hilton and sent Mark a PM regarding Gala Dinner


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Booked room at the Hilton and sent Mark a PM regarding Gala Dinner


Yeah Vic!! So were are now 10 for the Gala Dinner making up a full table  8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*Awards dinner at the Hilton *

ok folks,

i will need you names for the dinner booking for Autometrix to get us confirmed and paid , payment can be made over the phone with your cards etc

i will reply to your pm's with the details you will need to book up

Mark


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am going to have to go to a family event on Sunday,s o need to be back up north on the Saturday night [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Still will be there for the show though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are you saying that you're going to miss dinner, Paul? You could always drive back around 10pm?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive already mentioned to Mark via PM that i SHOULD be able to make the show, but i wont be able to stay for the dinner, so my name will have to come off the dinner list im afraid


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Are you saying that you're going to miss dinner, Paul? You could always drive back around 10pm?


I am going to miss dinner, don't fancy driving back that late to get up at 7am to drive back down for my Nan's birthday Dinner the day after


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ok, Paul


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Gala dinner all booked and paid for


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Dani,

Apologies for being a late comer, only just found out I can attend this event.

Please can you put my name down for the daytime part only, thanks.

I will PM my postal details to Conlechi (Mark), for the pass.

See you on the 10th,

Regards Jay

Jay Tapp


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Gala dinner all booked and paid for


Excellent Vic 



jayTTapp said:


> Dani,
> 
> Please can you put my name down for the daytime part only, thanks.


Added, Jay


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Do I need a stand pass? How do I get one?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> Do I need a stand pass? How do I get one?


pm conlechi


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I will be receiving the passes for the TTOC stand in the next few days 

Can everyone attending and wanting a pass please PM me your postage details ( if you have not done so already ) so i can get a pass off to you as soon as i get them .

Mark


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Dont know how i missed this  put myself & Evelyn down please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You stopping for the meal ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> You stopping for the meal ?


 yip  trying to book the firday & saturday at the Hilton will have to see Evie when she gets home cant get her on her mobile :x to see if she has that weekend off


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You stopping for the meal ?
> ...


Dinner for 50p on the first night


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


  how's that


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

yip  trying to book the firday & saturday at the Hilton will have to see Evie when she gets home cant get her on her mobile :x to see if she has that weekend off[/quote]
Dinner for 50p on the first night [/quote]
 how's that[/quote]

got your link


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You stopping for the meal ?
> ...


Mega Trev!! I shall add you to the list


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im In Mark. Sorry only just noticed it


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Im In Mark. Sorry only just noticed it


thought you might be mate, just down the road from you 

PM me your addy so i can get a pass out to you

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Im In Mark. Sorry only just noticed it


Are you going to stay for the Audi Driver Awards = dinner?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

No thanks.

Thanks for offer tho


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm in too now, and should be bringing Ben too.

Mark, can you send me a stand-pass please? 

Also, what time to we need to be in the showground for, bearing in mind I'm bringing up the merchandising stock? Reason I ask is that I'm considering driving up the same morning, but with a 2.5hr drive there from N.London......... :?

Cam


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Club Stand needs setting up from 8am, so I'll be leaving the hotel about half 7 to get there for then.

Main entry is prob from 9am onwards, but we need to get set up for then really.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Only just seen this thread  Am I too late for a stand pass Dani? I shall drop Mark a PM anyway. 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

If Mark is sending me a stand paass I presume I dont need to buy a ticket? :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You'll need to buy a ticket on the gate afaik


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> If Mark is sending me a stand paass I presume I dont need to buy a ticket? :?:


The stand pass just allows you onto the club area on the day.

Entry is usually £10 on the gate per car on your way in.

Then if you want to be on the track you can book beforehand, or on the day I think.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I have recieved the passes and all who have asked up until now will get them in the next few days 

I have just a few left so don't be shy send me a pm 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> I'm in too now, and should be bringing Ben too.
> 
> Mark, can you send me a stand-pass please?
> 
> ...


Great Cam  Are you and Ben staying for the Audi Driver awards meal?



Super Josh said:


> Only just seen this thread  Am I too late for a stand pass Dani? I shall drop Mark a PM anyway.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Josh


I am sure you can still get a club stand pass. As you said, PM Mark with your address please 



conlechi said:


> I have recieved the passes and all who have asked up until now will get them in the next few days
> 
> Mark


Great news


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Naah, just for the friday night and event on sat, then back home to my lovely wife. 2 nights apart is too much for us! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Red forehead spings to mind :wink: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I have posted out the stand passes to all that have requested them , 29 so far 8) ,they went out yesterday and should be with you in the next couple of days

i have a few more on their way to me if anyone wants one 

Mark


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

conlechi said:


> I have posted out the stand passes to all that have requested them , 29 so far 8) ,they went out yesterday and should be with you in the next couple of days
> 
> i have a few more on their way to me if anyone wants one
> 
> Mark


Got mine this morning thanks Mark.

Charles


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Got my display pass this morning, cheers Mark!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Got mine. Cheers Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Mine too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark - Just got in from Work (Double Bubble today ) mine has arrived - Thanks Again


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Got mine this morning also, cheers Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And ours


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I got mine!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Mine too 

Josh


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And me too  Ta Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know guys 

I had an email update from Autometrix , Alan McNish will out be on the track in the day 8)

Mark


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine's here too Mark - thanks.

Will you be posting 'reporting instructions' nearer the day, or is it just turn up at 0800?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT Kate said:


> Mine's here too Mark - thanks.
> 
> Will you be posting 'reporting instructions' nearer the day, or is it just turn up at 0800?


Hi Kate,
the gates ope at 8am , your space on the club stand is reserved so you turn up when you like really 

when you get there , show the guys on the gate your pass and they will point you in the direction of the stand 

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT Kate said:


> Mine's here too Mark - thanks.
> 
> Will you be posting 'reporting instructions' nearer the day, or is it just turn up at 0800?


8am!!  Rather you than me. lol Maybe you live closer than me? :?

Can I pay on the gate Mark?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hark said:


> TT Kate said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's here too Mark - thanks.
> ...


Everyone has to


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , it opens at 8am but you haven't got to be there then  , the TT only parking is yours for the day so no worries about what time you get there 

We all have to pay on the gate on arrival , show your stand passes to be directed to the TT club stand parking

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have my stand pass too mark,

thanks


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just booked the Hilton Hotel, linked on the first page for the Friday night (the night before the show)

Anyone else wishing to book it theres plenty of rooms available...... would save people from up north having to get up @ silly o'clock to set off for the show 

Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like we'll have a good few of us for beverage on the Friday night then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Just booked the Hilton Hotel, linked on the first page for the Friday night (the night before the show)
> 
> Anyone else wishing to book it theres plenty of rooms available...... would save people from up north having to get up @ silly o'clock to set off for the show
> 
> Paul


It'll be a nice change heading North for an English event


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Problem you have Andrew, is that there is not much English land north of you anyway


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Problem you have Andrew, is that there is not much English land north of you anyway


True but what there is is well worth the trip.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

right I am booked into the Hilton now... as the price for bed and breakfast was the same as the Premier Inn Yellow is staying at 

EDIT: As Redscouse now tells me you are all having dinner on the Friday, I have just had to phone them and sort out food as well :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are going this Sunday now, is that a bit early :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Should have said, I am not coming from the north! I am coming from the South West...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

taking 1/2 day on friday so will be leaving around 1pm...see you all at the hilton....we will be in the bondage car


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> taking 1/2 day on friday so will be leaving around 1pm...see you all at the hilton....we will be in the bondage car


Good one Syd mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Should have said, I am not coming from the north! I am coming from the South West...


Whereabouts ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am in Truro for the whole week before


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are in Tiverton were thinking of going to the Eden Project until I saw a map :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> We are in Tiverton were thinking of going to the Eden Project until I saw a map :lol:


well if you are bored on the Thursday night you can come for a curry... I will be all alone [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bushybeaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Got my pass this morning,

Thankyou Mark.

I will see you all there.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A list of traders attending

bring you wallets 

*AmD Technik (Essex)
Automotive Performance Services (APS)
Autoperfection (Concours sponsor)
AV Performance
Competition Braking Products (CBP)
Custom-Code (Casino sponsor)
Dialynx
Joe's Detailing
KJM Services
Meguiar's
MH Textiles
Milltek Sport
Monty's Wheels & Tyres
MRC Tuning
QST
Revo Technik
Shark Performance
The TT Shop
Volkswagen Audi Cen*


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

conlechi said:


> A list of traders attending
> 
> bring you wallets


Oh no! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

See you guys there - when I get out of bed.


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Bloody hell Mark, thats cruel giving that list of traders, thats toooooomuch temptation, its long pocket trouser time, second thoughts, my wife is not coming, I`m already thinking of excuses (even tho. I wear the trousers) :lol: :lol: I think :? 
See u there
David
TTFN


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dash said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > A list of traders attending
> ...


Will be good to meet you


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Anybody else spotted the 40% custom code discount advert on the event web-site yet?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Dash said:


> Anybody else spotted the 40% custom code discount advert on the event web-site yet?


They do this at most big shows they attend. Brings them in line with everyone else selling remaps 

Shark Performance is a new company / venture and is run by a lad I know very well, lives only 10 minutes from me. If you're looking for a remap try having a word with Ben before you go anywhere else.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

Cant wait for saturday, what a fab day it will be.

Anyone taking there TT on the track? I am so tempted......

Looking to sell my engine and running gear to fund the new V6 3.6 project ! :wink:

Plus, is there anyone is the nottingham derby area who are driving down early in the morning ??

I guess we could meet up again Nem, at the Fox ???

LEGO


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going down on the Friday night mate, need to be there for 8am on the Saturday to set the club stand up. And I'm not leaving home at 4am for nobody


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be leaving early Sat morning!

Not sure whether anyone has sorted a cruise down as yet from the Midlands!

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're at the hotel where is everbody?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Slight change of plan for me everyone. I'm staying in London Friday night, so will leave at 6am saturday to be there before 8.30am.

Mark, slightly worried, no sign of my stand-pass yet :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Slight change of plan for me everyone. I'm staying in London Friday night, so will leave at 6am saturday to be there before 8.30am.
> 
> Mark, slightly worried, no sign of my stand-pass yet :?


Hi Cam,
don't worry , i was waiting for some additional passes to arrive which arrived Saturday morning 
It will be sent out tomorrow with some others promised 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> We're at the hotel where is everbody?


Me too: at the hotel Friday evenig


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

lego man said:


> Anyone taking there TT on the track? I am so tempted......
> 
> LEGO


Il bring my lid for that passenger seat


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I have just sent out another 6 passes this morning and have just a few left

that's 36 TT's so far 8) 8)

anyone else :roll:

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

36 is a great turnout, well done all. Im sure it will be a fantastic day now  

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Mark

Hope its not to late for one more 

Have PM`d you with my details

Cheers Trev


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Trev,
pm replied to , you are added to the list on the op , stand pass in the post 

that's 37 passes sent out, i have one for me so *i only have 2 left *

Mark


----------



## Bushybeaver (Aug 22, 2009)

Good effort,

Im really looking forward to this.

Im setting off from Exeter about 730-745 on saturday morning, anyone near fancy cruising up together ?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

I am comming from nottingham, proberly take about 5 hours stopping 6 times to fill up !!! :lol: :lol:

LEGO

PS TT kink are you meeting up with us say junction 25 ?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im Cam and Simons Fan Boy for the day, so you better add me to the list. Will be a passenger in one of their cars (depending if cams a grumpy git that early in the morning)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Il be there with my "impossible to get brembos that cheap" Ben :wink: :lol:


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll be joining the M4 @ junc.10 around 8am, anyone want to meet up at Reading services......
Thanks Mark for the stand pass..


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

anybody live around the hotel... car will need a wash on Friday when i get there..any good garages


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> anybody live around the hotel... car will need a wash on Friday when i get there..any good garages


Syd, im sure a few of us will want to give the motors a clean once we get there


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

All the stand passes are now spoken for 

anyone else thinking of attending can still do so but will have to park in the General car park

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

My drive


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > anybody live around the hotel... car will need a wash on Friday when i get there..any good garages
> ...


I'm going for the dirtiest car of the year award. It's awful at the moment, and I recently mullered my alloys - I'm not sure when I'm going to get a chance to clean it, certainly not a "proper" clean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dash said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


Lets hope it pisses down the night before then mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am down in Cornwall at the moment, and I have to say mine is so dirty I can barely see out the rear window!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> anybody live around the hotel... car will need a wash on Friday when i get there..any good garages


There is water (tap) at the Hilton. I used it umpteen times before now. Just park to the left of the entrance before you go to the very back.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > anybody live around the hotel... car will need a wash on Friday when i get there..any good garages
> ...


loads of places in Bristol mate not too far from the track, i would say come to mine but i don't get back from work till half 6 so will probably be too late for you.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


Address please, how many car's can your drive accommodate!!!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

loads of places in Bristol mate not too far from the track, i would say come to mine but i don't get back from work till half 6 so will probably be too late for you.[/quote]

Address please, how many car's can your drive accommodate!!![/quote]

Probably squeeze three on, plus loads of room on the road which is very wide aslo


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > anybody live around the hotel... car will need a wash on Friday when i get there..any good garages
> ...


Danny to the rescue :lol: 8)


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm coming!!! Can't wait to see some more TT's at a meet, i'm fed up with seeing them on the road and being ignored! :roll:

Gutted i'm too late to put my car on the stand but if a place becomes available PLEASE let me know!

Thanks

Greg


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

GRE608Y said:


> I'm coming!!! Can't wait to see some more TT's at a meet, i'm fed up with seeing them on the road and being ignored! :roll:
> 
> Gutted i'm too late to put my car on the stand but if a place becomes available PLEASE let me know!
> 
> ...


Are you coming through Bracknell to pick up the M4, we could meet up.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

GRE608Y said:


> I'm coming!!! Can't wait to see some more TT's at a meet, i'm fed up with seeing them on the road and being ignored! :roll:
> 
> Gutted i'm too late to put my car on the stand but if a place becomes available PLEASE let me know!
> 
> ...


Hi Greg,
you might be in luck 

i have a pass coming back to me , so as long as i get it back in time i will get it out to you

pm me your address etc

Mark


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

AT THE MOMENT the weather is supposed to be FINE 8) lets hope their right for once  
TTFN


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


As always 8) But, please, will you spell my name "Dani" in future :-*

I shall be at the hotel late afternoon on Friday, taking an easy "stroll" down and possibly stoping at Cirencester or Hungerford. But then I may go to Averury again (been the a few days ago with my sister) :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

oooops my bad


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> oooops my bad


Not at all! I like your sig pic btw


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> I shall be at the hotel late afternoon on Friday, taking an easy "stroll" down and possibly stoping at Cirencester or Hungerford. But then I may go to Averury again (been the a few days ago with my sister) :roll:


I will be near Hungerford on Friday, my offices are just off the A34


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Pass arrived this morning thanks Mark 8)


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Mine too, Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I shall be at the hotel late afternoon on Friday, taking an easy "stroll" down and possibly stoping at Cirencester or Hungerford. But then I may go to Averury again (been the a few days ago with my sister) :roll:
> ...


I've never been to Hungerford. Is it as nice as the brochures want me to believe it is? As a comparison, I find Malborough quite nice


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

to be honest, I have never found anything exciting there, but I use it as a hotel stop off point most... got some great pubs


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hm, may go with my original idea in that case 8)


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm Coming!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LuTTon said:


> I'm Coming!


Nice! See you there


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Do we need a pass as I am playing hockey 25 miles away so may be able to make it after all


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

So your alive then robokn!

No answer to any of my PM's?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Shit sorry Ben, forgot to answer nothing meant by it will need to check the dates again with the wife and let you know,


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to saturday.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The Swindon Hilton is a very good Hotel, yes. And if you book soon you'll get a free dinner on the first night ,,,, you notice that I'm trying to convince you to join us for the Awrads Dinner on Saturday Night! It is actually really good on Saturday night. Years ago I met the Stig during one of those awards dinners 8)

And, yes, I am staying friday and saturday night [/quote] I remember meeting the Stig that year and now i've just bought his Audi Sport UK race suit off ebay.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark do you have any more passes?

And where are you all staying?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

robokn said:


> Do we need a pass as I am playing hockey 25 miles away so may be able to make it after all


Hi Rob,

if you want to be on the club stand then, yes, you do need a pass.
However, you can just come in anyway and park with "Joe Public", which doesn't stop you from popping along to the TTOC Club Stand. Are you going to join us for the evening do which to me is the best part of the weekend?



audimad said:


> The Swindon Hilton is a very good Hotel, yes. And if you book soon you'll get a free dinner on the first night ,,,, you notice that I'm trying to convince you to join us for the Awrads Dinner on Saturday Night! It is actually really good on Saturday night. Years ago I met the Stig during one of those awards dinners 8)
> 
> And, yes, I am staying friday and saturday night


Yes, I remeber that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (you meeting the Stig ,,,,, as we all did :roll: )

See you on Saturday


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry Dani would love to but it's my daughters birthday weekend and a house full of
relatives, don't think it would go down to well. will pop over unless there are any spare passes
for a very nice MK II


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Mark do you have any more passes?
> 
> And where are you all staying?
> 
> ...


Hi Rich,

afaik all stand passes have now gone but as I said to Rob, please pop along anyway 

Quite a few of us are staying at the Hilton Hotel, Lydiard Field (see my original post page 1) but the some are also staying further afield. See you on Saturday 8)



robokn said:


> Sorry Dani would love to but it's my daughters birthday weekend and a house full of
> relatives, don't think it would go down to well. will pop over unless there are any spare passes
> for a very nice MK II


No worries Rob. See you Saturday


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> afaik all stand passes have now gone but as I said to Rob, please pop along anyway
> 
> Quite a few of us are staying at the Hilton Hotel, Lydiard Field (see my original post page 1) but the some are also staying further afield. See you on Saturday 8)


Thanks Dani, I'll do some research...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Mark do you have any more passes?
> 
> And where are you all staying?
> 
> ...


Hi Rich

Are you coming then mate ?

If your staying over Friday Tim and I are setting out tomorrow somewhere between 3.00 and 4.00 pm if you fancy travelling down together


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, I might get to meet the great and honourable Rusty


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Wow, I might get to meet the great and honourable Rusty


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It would now seem unlikely as the 'great and honourable' :roll: has developed a rather nasty ear infection that renders him dizzy and feeling sick... 

He will be seeking the advice of a medical professional this morning... 

Should the situation improve then he tells me that his attendance on Saturday might still be a possibility :wink:

Cheers

Rich's alter ego


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello all,

For those of you going to the Hilton tonight, I am going to make a table reservation for about 16 people at 8 pm. ( Probably 2 tables) I am going to do it under the TTOC. Can you add your names to the list when you arrive. I should be at the hotel by 3pm ( I am slacking at work today )

I currently have the following that I know are staying tonight

Jammyd
Redscouse
Nem and Mrs Nem
Mr and Mrs Wallsendmag
A3DFU (Dani) 
John-H
BigSyd and Mrs BigSyd

That's 10 with 6 spare seats.

if their is anyone I have missed please let me know by lunch time so I can get a bigger table!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> BigSyd and Mrs BigSyd


she will kill you pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: ...should arrive 3.30-4.30 ish :roll: see you all soon 8) no :lol: :lol: :lol: at the gimp mask...or the one on the car


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For those of you going to the Hilton tonight, I am going to make a table reservation for about 16 people at 8 pm. ( Probably 2 tables) I am going to do it under the TTOC. Can you add your names to the list when you arrive. I should be at the hotel by 3pm ( I am slacking at work today )
> 
> ...


Myself plus one please


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello all,

For those of you going to the Hilton tonight, I am going to make a table reservation for about 16 people at 8 pm. ( Probably 2 tables) I am going to do it under the TTOC. Can you add your names to the list when you arrive. I should be at the hotel by 3pm ( I am slacking at work today )

I currently have the following that I know are staying tonight

Jammyd
Redscouse
Nem and Mrs Nem
Mr and Mrs Wallsendmag
A3DFU (Dani) 
John-H
BigSyd and Mrs BigSyd
TTrev21 + 1

That's 12 with 4 spare seats.

if their is anyone I have missed please let me know by lunch time so I can get a bigger table!


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Greeting from Malta :twisted:

I'm here too :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a great day,nice to see everyone that turned up. At one point we had 39 cars on the stand and some scruffy roadster in a competition(100/100 wasn't too bad a score Andy)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> 39 cars on the stand and some scruffy roadster in a competition


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
what a great weekend that was, good company great hotel and great show, good to meet some new and old faces again had a great run back.. 2 cars fancied there chances on the way home..  a Clio with twin exhaust close together..i was in the outside lane at about 75mph came past him slowly , the c/control was on..then he speed ed up.. so i did..then he did.. and i did..he did :roll: :evil: i put it in 5th and looked at him floored it and so did he... it was not pretty for him :lol: 
then same again but this time much more even  a pea green saxo with Lexus lights huge exhaust...and loads of dead fast looking stickers :lol: anyway it was close

looking forward to the next one 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

An excellent day out and good to meet lots of people.

Lurking in the back row covered in muck from the drive up, my car was clean at the journey's start - honest!









Just a few of the 39 cars









Looks like a scruffy roadster is getting all the attention


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks good. 8)

Did anyone get to ride in Steve's car? Impressions?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

More pics plz...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Great event all...... hopefully the rest of the guys and gals who have gone back to the hotel get an award for the club tonight at the Gala dinner. fingers crossed.
Had a great day tonight, and a top night last night at the hotel 

Those who didnt come, missed a blinder!!

Paul


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Here's a few of my faves.......

TT nerds doing what TT nerds do........










More TTs in our stand than you can shake a stick at!










Luuuuuvley..........










Some classic beauty.......










They dont make 'em like this anymore......










Rapidly falling in love with these little NSU TTs.....




























R8 Vs TT....only one winner, surely!? :?










Ha! Chased off that TT wannabe!










My mod for the day. TT caliper decals



















Indeed, Alan McNish was soooo in love with my car, he insisted on having his picture taken with it, you know, for posterity like :roll: .....


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

hahahaha........ cant believe you got Mr McNish in your TT....... you brown noser!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd also like to mention that the girl in the wheelchair i brought along, as i was doing ''Care in the Community'' work, said she had a wonderful day and enjoyed everyones company and loved meeting you all  

Paul


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Redscouse said:


> I'd also like to mention that the girl in the wheelchair i brought along, as i was doing ''Care in the Community'' work, said she had a wonderful day and enjoyed everyones company and loved meeting you all
> 
> Paul


We had great fun fooling about in her wheelchair, although I did feel a bit guilty after you shouted "our turn!" and turfed her out of it onto the cold jagged gravel car park surface and left her there until a marshal cleared her away whilst we played Jackass with her transport. You woopsie! :lol:

Actually she was a great laugh and good company. She's welcome anytime. Say hello from me!


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

i had a great time, it was lovely to see everyone! some photos i've managed to take:


----------



## tonyabacus (May 14, 2009)

Great day out with plenty going on and not just in our parking area!!

Watched Allan McNish throwing his car sideways through Camp, with just a hint of smoke for the cameras, pity we could not get up to the same speeds when it came to the final parade lap, which some missed by going early.

Thanks Mark for setting up the car park passes, good for us all to be together.
Tony


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Day Out with an IMPRESSIVE TURNOUT.Finally had a Stage 1 Remap done by custom -code on site. Took about 30 minutes to do, and WOW  what a difference, got home in half the time. Thanks Rhod TT for overlooking the work, and hope you were not too nervous on the Test Drive. Now offically 274 bhp.
Stu


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Was a great day, the drive in the RS6 was unbelivable, for thoose who whatched and thourght it was amazing, think 10000 times beter being in it 

Sorry to Pual on the drive home, as you can see mate thoose roads are amazing but bit unlucky with that bus and copper :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I gotta say i had a right giggle! I think that was the most fun ive had at a meet yet!!!!

I had a drive of Steves car Rich. It sounds and goes as good as it looks!!! Loved it

Paul LMAO at your care in the community comment! I think Ceri was Ace!!! She is definitley welcome at any meet!!

Lego, was an absolute ledgend!!! So glad he is coming on the Alpina!!!! Between him and steve i was in stitches the entire day.

Big Syd really lived up to his name!! Ive asked the forum mods to change his name to MASSIVE Syd!!

Did yellow win AGAIN this year???


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a fantastic time too, was great to put some more faces to names. And a big thanks to Mark for sorting out the stand pass at the last minute! Took over 200 pics so i'm sorting out some good ones to put up here.

Greg

(Silver roadster with the grey wheels)


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW !!!

What a great day out for 20 quid entry and 100 quid fuel bill !!

Had a great time from myself and partner samantha. Its a shame its a whole year to wait for the next one.

Nice to meet up and chat to all you lot.

Worth every penny!

Stev, How good was the drive home ?? 40 mins of solid side by side racing! loved it !

LEGO

PS, So glad I didn't track my car a) because I got home without breaking down and b) had so much fun with you lot !


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Lego,

I am BEN, redscouse is PAUL!!

Note for future!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> I'd also like to mention that the girl in the wheelchair i brought along, as i was doing ''Care in the Community'' work, said she had a wonderful day and enjoyed everyones company and loved meeting you all
> 
> Paul


Paul, great to meet ceri & looks like we'll have fun in italy next year :lol: :lol: 
She can certainly put you in your place :wink: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Lego,
> 
> I am BEN, redscouse is PAUL!!
> 
> Not for future!


Lol!

Back to the future!

Si, have you shined your flux capacitor?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great day at adi yesterday

Loads off laughs & even though carless still enjoyed the day, thanks to LEGO for letting my boy drive your car he's telling everyone about it, great to meet all the other forum members & i must say CAM your car was amazing i've seen it a few times but yesterday it was transformed & looked the biz & sooooo clean :lol: 
Heres a couple off pics;
View attachment 4

Do you see the star on the headlight??

View attachment 3


View attachment 2


Great to see Syd , Mrs syd & Andy hard at work polishing & cleaning as usual, they must soo love them cars although at first sight off syds i thought it was in the rally section - filthy :lol: :lol:

View attachment 1

Nice rear end - THE QS   

AS USUAL AT ALL MEETS I'VE BEEN TO NOW AFTER A HARD DAYS GRAFT;


MORE PICS AS USUALL TO FOLOW...........


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking forward to the rest of your photos! you always have some goodens!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

T7 BNW said:


> Looking forward to the rest of your photos! you always have some goodens!


Here's a rare sight - simon cleaning   


BEN & PAUL LOOK ON IN AMAZMENT :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

ANOTHER RARE & NOT TO BE SEEN AGAIN SIGHT; SYD'S QS ''DIRTY'' :lol: :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Lego,
> ...


Hahaha!!

Not yet, but I have got many tips from Big Syd and may clean the Red Lego Car today!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

For all you guys here's my photo collection from ADI; http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29 ... DI%202009/

HAVE FUN VIEWING


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Great Pics Sav

Glad you got one of mine as this was my 3rd ADI and forgot my Camera :twisted:










Cheers

Jay


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Cant believe we had such great weather then after all that snow !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to the rest of your photos! you always have some goodens!
> ...


 :roll: who am I kidding, your right :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> For all you guys here's my photo collection from ADI; http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29 ... DI%202009/
> 
> HAVE FUN VIEWING


Sav - Professional set of pictures as ever!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to the rest of your photos! you always have some goodens!
> ...


Hey, I even think I have the dirtiest engine bay anymore :wink:










Not bad for 62k miles and doing 20k per year 8)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Was good to meet lego he seems to fit in well (and his young lady that I have forgotn name of). Tho I only paid £10 for entry, why you pay £20? Oh wait he probally saw your wheels and thourght this guy must havea few ££££ we will charge him double :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

When asked "Is it all running smoothly?" the answer was "Yes".

I'm not so sure...


















:lol:

Nice car though.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Dash said:


> When asked "Is it all running smoothly?" the answer was "Yes".
> 
> I'm not so sure...
> 
> ...


The battery has needed attention for while now, and with the bonnet open all day it had run it down with the led's on!



Thanks for posting the pics though!

At least Ben had the chance to drive it round the site!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Tuned by JBS !!! Good Runner, You need to be !!!
Do you want to borrow my Flux Capacitor >?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL brilliant!!!

I nearly tried to slip it onto the track whilst no one was looking!

How childish am i that i couldnt stop revving it loud all the way round the site!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Now that is funny! :lol:

BTW, if you wanna snap off that spolier, keep pushing the car by it  who knows you might even bend the tailgate aswell!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Now that is funny! :lol:
> 
> BTW, if you wanna snap off that spolier, keep pushing the car by it  who knows you might even bend the tailgate aswell!


You're right Cam, there could be a need for a new tailgate and spoiler soon!



Maybe even some light masks!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone get any video of the RS6 going round? I cant find any on youtube [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> Anyone get any video of the RS6 going round? I cant find any on youtube [smiley=bigcry.gif]


yeah but you weren't in it :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is funny! :lol:
> ...


lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes Andy won again with 100/100


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Some more:








































A little OTT maybe?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> I had a drive of Steves car Rich. It sounds and goes as good as it looks!!! Loved it


You DROVE it?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Was off the road! We were on the site.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Was off the road! We on the site.


I did have a min thinking, 'Is he coming back?'.

Lol!

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did anyone mention Nick's face when we arrived at Swindon Audi for the reception and the there was the TTRS in

Kingfisher


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Finally back home all I can say is many thanks to all that turned up to make it a fabulous day, to Mark conlechi for organising the stand, to Lego for the back-to-black, to Cam for re-doing the tyres and for the good company of all 

Yes, as Andrew said: YELLOW drove away with a 1st again and the club got the ADI Gold Award for Best Club Event and a Silver Award for the Best Club Communication. I think that proves that our club is getting stronger and stronger. Well done all!!!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

So let's see if we get 50 cars on the stand next year 8)


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

wheres the pics then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done to everyone for making it a great day. I thoroughly enjoyed it but sadly didn't get to see everyone I intended to. Still a really good day and the weather was fab too. An excellent little taster round the track at the end too despite having the car loaded with tables and flags :twisted:

Cam, I expect you may like to contribute the odd picture for the magazine? :wink: . we could send a copy to Alan too :lol:

There are some great pictures posted above. We could do with some for the next edition of absoluTTe. Please email full resolution versions to me at editor @ ttoc.co.uk Cheers!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

John-H said:


> Cam, I expect you may like to contribute the odd picture for the magazine? :wink: . we could send a copy to Alan too :lol:


Would love to 

Can I be the feature on the front? "Cam's TTC" or something like that? [smiley=smoking.gif]

Alan's been in touch BTW. He put in a masive offer for my car saying it was the most beautiful Audi he's EVER sat in and he just had to have it, but of course I said sorry mate but no can do, its my pride & joy and against my morals to even consider any amount of money for it. He said he reckoned he could wim Le Mans in it for me and make me & the car famous, but again, I said no, my car's just too precious Alan, sorry but NO! There were some tears but he calmed down and accepted it in the end :mrgreen: (honest :roll: )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Cam, I expect you may like to contribute the odd picture for the magazine? :wink: . we could send a copy to Alan too :lol:
> ...


It was good that he compsed himself to the end of giving a speech at the Gala Dinner :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

So, c'mon, spill the beans, who won what then?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Cam, I expect you may like to contribute the odd picture for the magazine? :wink: . we could send a copy to Alan too :lol:
> ...


 :lol: Excellent!  - Even more seriously though the front cover being A4 needs to be 11" x 8" at 288dpi - so realistically you are looking at an 8Mega pixel camera with the picture taken in portrait. Cropping and blowing up smaller pictures is going to look fuzzy, although if you are close some enhancement may be possible. If it can't go on the cover it can certainly be used inside 



CamV6 said:


> So, c'mon, spill the beans, who won what then?


I thought Nick had already posted somewhere but we won Gold Award for club events and Silver Award for club communications.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

John-H said:


> Well done to everyone for making it a great day. I thoroughly enjoyed it but sadly didn't get to see everyone I intended to. Still a really good day and the weather was fab too. An excellent little taster round the track at the end too despite having the car loaded with tables and flags :twisted:
> 
> Cam, I expect you may like to contribute the odd picture for the magazine? :wink: . we could send a copy to Alan too :lol:
> 
> There are some great pictures posted above. We could do with some for the next edition of absoluTTe. Please email full resolution versions to me at editor @ ttoc.co.uk Cheers!


I've got some great pics I can email through to you if you'd like? I shall upload some this evening


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

GRE608Y said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Well done to everyone for making it a great day. I thoroughly enjoyed it but sadly didn't get to see everyone I intended to. Still a really good day and the weather was fab too. An excellent little taster round the track at the end too despite having the car loaded with tables and flags :twisted:
> ...


That would be great cheers


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

caney said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone get any video of the RS6 going round? I cant find any on youtube [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


You know im willing to pretend :wink: Any chance of uploading it please along with that great pic of me :lol: ?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I know what the TTOC won, but who else won what else? Is there a list anywhere?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Andy Yellow won again with 100/100!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

John-H said:


> Andy Yellow won again with 100/100!


Was that a deliberate repeat John :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Gentlemen 8)

What can I say, been there done that and had a great time :twisted:

I'm very sorry I didn't get to mingle with you guys    I drove past the TT stand a few times and walked around your beauties but between most of you were not present at the time :roll: ( beer sessions came to mind :lol: :lol: :lol: )
I tried to get as much track time as possible.

It was all a last minute rush and until Thursday didn't know that I could actually participate. This was my 1st track experience and already got a reputation for farming   

http://picasaweb.google.com/pinotattt/C ... 8661151426

I was a guest at the APS Stand and went out on track with Gary, the Ibiza man, had my 18 year old son with me, Instructor track time, you name it I've done it 

http://picasaweb.google.com/pinotattt/C ... directlink

I have to thank APS for their great hospitality and should be back in a few weeks to pick up my baby and her new motor :wink:

:-* :-* :-*

Best regards to all

Michael


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

AT least you were the faster man in a TT, any idea who was driving the silver 225 that never broke 50mph :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, spotted you going round the track. There were a couple of embarrassingly slow TT's.

Not that I could do any better... :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

pinotattt said:


> Gentlemen 8)
> 
> What can I say, been there done that and had a great time :twisted:
> 
> ...


We had a competition on Friday to work out where M stood for :lol: saw you around and about a bit


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Dash said:


> Yeah, spotted you going round the track. There were a couple of embarrassingly slow TT's.
> 
> Not that I could do any better... :?


What not even better than that Silver 225 

:roll: :lol:


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Any ideas what times the TT should be running at CC. :? My son clocked 1min 32 on a flying lap :arrow:Any :idea: :?:


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Most unfair Bikrez, I took time out to talk to him, his Ist time out, was getting experiance etc, and wanted to drive his car home in one piece.
Having said that he had a great time :lol:

Did I see you going around, probably not :?:

It was a great day howeve.
TTFN


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

pinotattt said:


> Any ideas what times the TT should be running at CC. :? My son clocked 1min 32 on a flying lap :arrow:Any :idea: :?:


Tim did a 1 min 22 in his matt black, wrapped QS - but that is a far from standard car


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Andy Yellow won again with 100/100!
> ...


It's worth repeating! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

pinotattt said:


> Gentlemen 8)
> 
> What can I say, been there done that and had a great time :twisted:
> 
> ...


Sorry to miss you Michael. Looks like you had fun at least :wink:


----------



## ttchar (Apr 7, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> pinotattt said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas what times the TT should be running at CC. :? My son clocked 1min 32 on a flying lap :arrow:Any :idea: :?:
> ...


A 1.6 16 saxo vts can do a 1.17 with a good driver and a few basic mods :wink:


----------



## Bushybeaver (Aug 22, 2009)

If that TT your talking about is the one with green rims and oil woopsying out of it at the end. (O yes)
I think it said aps design

me and my mucker was out it the new S4 Milltek logoed blue avant, I kid you not the Audi was in front and that was flying round.

Respect.


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

ttchar said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > pinotattt said:
> ...


Good to know then  Back to the drawing board [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The important thing is did he enjoy it ? A few lap with an instructor may be a nice birthday/Christmas present.


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

did you all manage to forget your cameras


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

matt9238 said:


> did you all manage to forget your cameras


Here you go matt;
For all you guys here's my photo collection from ADI; http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29 ... DI%202009/

HAVE FUN VIEWING


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

link doesnt work


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

matt9238 said:


> link doesnt work


Soz try this; http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt29 ... DI%202009/


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

What a great day everyone !,
glad to see all the passes used and squeezing the 39 TT's on the stand 8) , well done to Andy (Yellow) for winning the concorse with 100/100  
Some great track action , i was fortunate enough to have some scary laps in the Audi RS6  

It was good to catch up with some old faces and meet some new , the day went so quickly and there were those i wanted to catch up with but failed to do so , i will catch you at the next one 

Well done to the TTOC for picking up a couple of awards once again , it becoming a bit of a tradition now !

Here's a couple of my pics from the day

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Who's TT is that on track?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nearly forgot this one


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

conlechi said:


> What a great day everyone !,
> glad to see all the passes used and squeezing the 39 TT's on the stand 8) , well done to Andy (Yellow) for winning the concorse with 100/100
> Some great track action , i was fortunate enough to have some scary laps in the Audi RS6
> 
> ...


Great Day Great Pics :wink: I went to TT heaven & back 

Best regards
Michael


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

A 1.6 16 saxo vts can do a 1.17 with a good driver and a few basic mods :wink:[/quote]

Good to know then  Back to the drawing board [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

That was me that posted that on Charlie account. That may sound hard but he is a local lad like me and this is a track car (that he only drives to and from track), so he knows the circuit well and spent a fair few hours on it


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

The pic sof us on the track at the end taken by the red RS4 does anyone know where thoose pics are? Im sure im in 1 of thoose


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> The pic sof us on the track at the end taken by the red RS4 does anyone know where thoose pics are? Im sure im in 1 of thoose


There you go mate ,
give this guy an email [email protected]

Mark


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> A 1.6 16 saxo vts can do a 1.17 with a good driver and a few basic mods :wink:


Good to know then  Back to the drawing board [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

That was me that posted that on Charlie account. That may sound hard but he is a local lad like me and this is a track car (that he only drives to and from track), so he knows the circuit well and spent a fair few hours on it[/quote]

Done some homework :wink:

Some laptimes here :-*

http://www.trackpedia.com/wiki/Castle_Combe


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Well my mate sounds like a total bull shitter in that case :roll: :lol:

Will be having words!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Had an excellent day on a great stand. Nice to see so many TT's together. Thanks Nick for letting me have the last stand pass. :wink:


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay guys,

Here's a few pics I took on the day. I'm pretty certain I've got at least one photo of each car on the club stand in high res if anyone wants a pic just give me a description and i'll host it for you.

enjoy...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Like what you have done to yours Greg.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GRE608Y said:


> Sorry for the delay guys,
> 
> Here's a few pics I took on the day.


Is that a pic of my car or the young lady :wink:


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Like what you have done to yours Greg.


Thanks Ian 

Here's a couple more pics, I've had a busy couple of weeks working on the car. It's in the paintshop again this weekend having a few more tasty additions! 8)


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Forgot to add, I've got quite a few pics of track action including this lunatic! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pics Greg mate, the RS6 drifting experience was brilliant, nice shot of that  

Paul


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

cheers mate, I've got a pic of yours too (I think!) keep your eyes peeled

Looks like this new camera was worth it!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GRE608Y said:


> Sorry for the delay guys,
> 
> Here's a few pics I took on the day. I'm pretty certain I've got at least one photo of each car on the club stand in high res if anyone wants a pic just give me a description and i'll host it for you.
> 
> enjoy...


The va04 MkII


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

GRE608Y said:


> Forgot to add, I've got quite a few pics of track action including this lunatic! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was in that at some point of the Day , 3 laps of mainly tyre screeching and facing the opposite way to which were were going  

....................great fun 

Mark


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Greg, i have dice valve caps as well fancy that.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> GRE608Y said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the delay guys,
> ...


That is exactly what I was thinking, & then I scrolled down to see you had already posted it :lol:

Liking the colour change on the wheels too Greg ... & the front. Not got round to fitting my LCR splitter yet :roll:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


>


Nice smoked corners 8)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> GRE608Y said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Have you got them sorted properly yet :?: :wink:


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

My Contribution to TTOC at 8mins :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/user/PinotatTT#p ... ZYO0hrrWFk


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Exspensive smoked Corners :roll: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

pinotattt said:


> My Contribution to TTOC at 8mins :wink:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PinotatTT#p ... ZYO0hrrWFk


Nice video buddy


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> pinotattt said:
> 
> 
> > My Contribution to TTOC at 8mins :wink:
> ...


Last 20 sec or so are excellent! Lol! :lol:


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Some pics :-*

http://picasaweb.google.com/pinotattt/CastleCombe#


----------

